
Show HN: Pay $1 for every day you don't push to GitHub - Andrewbass
http://codeorelse.com
======
shiv86
Agreed with the comments. I would use this service under the following
conditions: \- 100% of the money goes towards a charity (minus minor site
maintenance cost). \- There must be complete transparency where the money is
going \- People have different time constraints: I wont do it on a git push on
a daily basis, but weekly and monthly yes.

------
lamroger
Would love to see a follow-up with the number of ppl who signed up.

------
dahdum
Interesting but I don't like the fact that you pocket it, and charity would be
somewhat of a disincentive to commit.

Burning Bitcoin or Ether by sending to unspendable addresses would be pretty
cool.

------
blackflame7000
Being honest, it is extremely hard to get people to sign up for something
where they get penalized for inaction.

~~~
paraknight
Agreed, maybe he could design it such that those who maintain the longest
streaks get bigger and bigger "dividends" from a pool of the accumulated
dollars of other users. There may need to be some sort of anti-abuse system
put in place for that too though.

~~~
blackflame7000
I have seen OPs concept applied to apps for workout regimens and the only app
that I've really seen that was successful was one where those that went got
money from those who didn't. I think that's kinda what you're describing
paraknight and should be something to consider for the OP.

------
bbcbasic
Extortion as a service

